# how to set up dual canister?



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am currently running an eheim 2217 and a Hydor Koralia 850 in my 72bowfront. I think sooner rather then later I'll add a second of the same canister but when running two where would the proper placement for everything be? The spray bars and intakes and powerhead? The way it's set up now is intake in the far left back power head near it pointed up a little and spray bar far right top near the surface slighted pointed up. But when doubling up I think I'm completely confused at what will work..Help! lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

This is how I have mine set up. One is in each corner. On the one side, the spraybar is mounted on the side glass, pushing water across the front of the tank. On the other side, the spraybar is mounted vertically on the back glass, pushing the water across the back of the tank.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> This is how I have mine set up. One is in each corner. On the one side, the spraybar is mounted on the side glass, pushing water across the front of the tank. On the other side, the spraybar is mounted vertically on the back glass, pushing the water across the back of the tank.


So that would create a pretty much circular current itself, right? The to keep a nice rift lake current the powerhead would stay as I have it?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think you would need the powerhead.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Really? The store has them all over all of their overstocked cichlid tanks. They did say if I see the fish struggling in the current I can bring it back and switch to a smaller powerhead. Do the two spray bars create a pretty good current?


(I can always save it for the next tank hahaha)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That setup will make a nice bidirectional linear current. How strong the current will be is a function of how powerful the filters are. I have experience with several filter brands, but eheim is not one of them so I am not comfortable speaking about them.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

and I don't have experience with other canister brands haha. I actually HATE the green tubing from eheim but love the way it works. Thanks I was hoping (like you described) to create a bidirectional current. Then also wanted to feel more safe when leaving town that their water would stay very clean leaving the only danger being the fish themselves...dominance rivalry or whatever. Too many tanks to sit here and worry about water quality in the "frat house" tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I never worry about water quality - I feel bad for people that do 

It's simple enough to change out the tubing. The tubing on my sunsuns is green - doesn't bother me any since I don't ever see it because of the backgrounds. As far as the intake and spraybar pieces themselves, they are easily replaced or painted with krylon fusion.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> It's simple enough to change out the tubing. The tubing on my sunsuns is green - doesn't bother me any since I don't ever see it because of the backgrounds. As far as the intake and spraybar pieces themselves, they are easily replaced or painted with krylon fusion.


I know... jesus... one thing at a time man. lol.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You should learn to multitask ;-)


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with the bi-directional spray bars. Im currently running 2 eheim 2213's on 2 tanks but there both going onto one tank shortly. 
The way il be setting it up is having both a vertical and horizonta; spray bar per cannister. one side of the tank will have a horizontal and vertical covering one half of the width and the front of the glass, and the other side the opposite. 
Iv got 4 spray bars in total.
They are being connected together using bends iv bought from a plumbing merchant, ones a t shape the other a 90degree bend. This will both regulate the strength of the current and also make it bi-directional.

The intakes re going to be at different heights aswell, one around half way and the other deeper also at opposite corners of the tank.

Im not worried how they will look as there will be plants and hardscape cincealing them


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh thats awseome. Could you share pics of how you did that or pm me? I can't conceal with plants really though but I'm sure I could figure something out..That tank is destructive. I can throw their sand rocks and decor in and let them do their own thing..not up to me lol


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Agent13 said:


> Oh thats awseome. Could you share pics of how you did that or pm me? I can't conceal with plants really though but I'm sure I could figure something out..That tank is destructive. I can throw their sand rocks and decor in and let them do their own thing..not up to me lol



When i put it together il take pics for you


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Heres a short video of the water flow i get from my twin filters
100 galloon community aqaurium filteration close-up - YouTube


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the video is a little too close up.... honestly it was difficult to really get a good look at the setup.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I think the video is a little too close up.... honestly it was difficult to really get a good look at the setup.


Bugger!! haha il sort another one when i have the time


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks.. I was having trouble seeing where everything was setup from the video. Was trying to figure out your flow but couldn't really figure out the pattern. Wasn't sure If it was another blonde moment or it was the video lol


----------

